
Asynchronous, Temporal REST with Vert.x, Keycloak and Kotlin Coroutines - lichtenberger
https://hackernoon.com/how-we-built-an-asynchronous-temporal-restful-api-based-on-vert-x-4570f681a3
======
lichtenberger
Hi all,

posted already yesterday, but maybe it's of some value and not so many people
have seen it. Disclaimer: I'm the author :)

Kind regards and best weekend Johannes

